# SparVision200



## TorchPlumbing (Apr 4, 2013)

Anybody have any thoughts on the SparVision 200 sewer camera from Spartan???


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

I have a half dozen of them and they have done. Me well. I know there not a ridgid but there not ridgid cost either. The one thing I do like about them is when I camera a sewer I have the customer watch another one linked to it upstairs. We run a short info commercial that explains our services. Not to mention we use the i-pad for other things. Equipment is equipment and if you take care of it it will last you quite awhile. The other thing I like about it is you can disconnect it from the camera and when your jetting you can watch what your doing if your in a tight place.


----------

